# How high does the trap have to be?



## Jamie D (May 25, 2012)

Hello,

I'm trying to get my own bees back who took off on me and settled about 45-50' high in a tree, not too far from the hive they moved out of!
It was my own stupid fault, and now I'm trying to lure them back.
I bought a trap at Kelley's, they were out of the box, so I went with the fiber trap. 
http://www.kelleybees.com/Shop/20/Queens-Bees/Traps/4012/Swarm-Trap

I don't see myself hoisting this thing into that tree.

I've placed the trap (with a nasonov lure and heavily doused with lemongrass oil) on a table below the tree.
Do I have a chance, or do I need to figure out how to fashion a rope around it?

Thanks!


----------



## LetMBee (Jan 4, 2012)

You will get all kinds of responses here. I would recommend putting it in a location that does not require the use of a ladder. Just for safety reasons. I used to put them all at 10 feet until things got hairy on the ladder one time. Ever since I hang all of mine at head level. I still catch comparable numbers of swarms every year. Good luck.


----------



## Jamie D (May 25, 2012)

Thanks Jason. i'll try to get it that high. 
I am trying to figure out how to hang this thing. I have rope...


----------



## LetMBee (Jan 4, 2012)

I use chain....
http://letmbee.com/do-it-yourself/how-i-hang-a-swarm-trap/


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've had the best luck with an old hive with some old black brood comb, some QMP (PseudoQueen or queen juice) and four drops of lemongrass essential oil. I've lured many out of the trees with this...


----------



## chambers270 (Feb 12, 2011)

I did manage to catch a swarm that was about 16 feet up in an oak tree this year. I put the hive directly under them for one day and they never would go in so we knocked them off into the box. They are doing great. Also had another hive swarm and put a box aprox 3 feet under them, they stayed in the tree for about 24 hours and left.


----------



## chambers270 (Feb 12, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> I've had the best luck with an old hive with some old black brood comb, some QMP (PseudoQueen or queen juice) and four drops of lemongrass essential oil. I've lured many out of the trees with this...


What is QMP (PseudoQueen or queen juice)? I have only heard of using LGO?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

More on QMP here:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesferal.htm#baithives


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Terminology here:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesterms.htm#q

Acronyms here:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesglossary.htm


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Place the trap upwind from the swarm to increase your chances of a capture.


----------

